# My first horse!!!!!



## Gene (Apr 27, 2008)

Most of my life i had been wanting to get a horse, and i finaly did today! A 1 yr old Friesian colt. named Ced ( pronounced Sid)

He seemed to attach on quite well and followed me around like a very massive dog.

I really don't know to much about horses except what to feed them, he lives on a ranch still and the breeder freind of mine is guiding me a bit.

His father was a 107 point stallion what ever that means, and was registered with some friesian society. Yeah im really new, lol.

Let me know what you think!

In the pictures he is a bit dirty and is solid black and does not have the star.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Aww that's awesome, congrats!  He's soo adorable, Fresians are very nice breeds!

What are you planning on working with him on when he gets older?


----------



## travlingypsy (Apr 5, 2008)

Congrats! Fresians are so pritty. Good luck with him and welcome to the horse world, you will definitly be in for a ride!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Very good looking boy! Welcome to HF and I look forward to getting to know you!


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

welcome and what a purdy guy you have there!


----------



## Gene (Apr 27, 2008)

PoptartShop said:


> Aww that's awesome, congrats!  He's soo adorable, Fresians are very nice breeds!
> 
> What are you planning on working with him on when he gets older?


General riding and driving. I inherated a fairley new racing buggy, ill post pics tomorrow, it has disc brakes and needs a bit of work, but it shoud work for training. 

The only thing I trained on today was walking on a soft nylon training bridle and to only graze when i say its ok. I really dont know when to start training what, i need a godd dvd, any suggestions?

Here is a pic of Ceds mommy she is a really sweet horse, i got a splinter messing with a fence and cursed a bit, so she came over to check if i was ok. Ced seems to be very sensitive as well.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I find it interesting that you know nothing about horses, but that your first horse is a friesian yearling. Why this horse?


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Aww, the mom is adorable.  
M2G, maybe he has people to help him with the horse?  I don't know, but good luck with him!


----------



## Gene (Apr 27, 2008)

The real question is why not? but searously, I didnt pick him he picked me. I work at a ranch to help a friend out and Ced just liked to hang out with me. And with him bieng a little over 1 we had plenty of time to learn together.

Poptart is right on 1 part, the ranch owner is a a relative, he better teach me lol! The wrong part is im not a she and from the face picture post i can see why the "Standard" would be to say she.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Oh, I'm sorry! He*
I thought you were a she, only because my friend's cousin is named Genevieve & her nickname is gene. My mistake, sorry!


----------



## Gene (Apr 27, 2008)

Its not a big deal no offense taken or anything.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Okay. 
Anyway, I'm sure the buggy looks pretty cool.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Gene I think it's great that you and Ced can learn together!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Hope to see lots of pictures of your progress with her


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

There's nothing like growing up with a horse and learning everything together. Makes for one wonderful bond and friendship.

He looks like a beautiful boy. 
I do love Freisen's so. They look so...majestic. 

Congrats on your boy, and I look forward to more pictures!


----------



## mudypony (Jan 30, 2008)

What an amazing horse! I've always loved Freisians they're so pretty. I bet you'll have tons of fun having your own horse. I just got my first horse in January and it is the most amazing experience. Good luck and I can't wait to see more pics.


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

He's really pretty and cute, but I have one question..... do you plan on gelding him?


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

mlkarel2010 said:


> He's really pretty and cute, but I have one question..... do you plan on gelding him?


I believe she said it's a mare :lol:


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

My2Geldings said:


> mlkarel2010 said:
> 
> 
> > He's really pretty and cute, but I have one question..... do you plan on gelding him?
> ...


Nope, he says colt in the first post and uses 'he'


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

Supermane said:


> My2Geldings said:
> 
> 
> > mlkarel2010 said:
> ...


yeah, and in the pics i could tell because he has the parts...... but he does talk about his mom though, that could have confused you


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

mlkarel2010 said:


> Supermane said:
> 
> 
> > My2Geldings said:
> ...


I didn't actually read back and saw the pictures once and didn't pay particular attention to his gear. I was convinced I had remember reading the post as a he.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Both Gene and his horse are males!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

LOL yeah, they are both males. I can also see how the mom post would confuse you. 
Anyway, post more piccies, he's adorable.


----------



## Gene (Apr 27, 2008)

Took some more pics today.. But first to alleviate any confusion here i am with the kids when they visited last summer.










Here is a pic of the buggy.










Hrre is a pic of my sister and ced.




















This is what he does when anyone smokes near him.


----------



## Gene (Apr 27, 2008)

Oh and im not sure on the Gelding yet it really all depends on his temperment. His father was approved and his mother comes from a wonderfull blood line im told. Here is is daddy,

http://www.friesianexchange.com/_otte.html


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

His daddy is stunning and he is absolutely adorable, good luck with him.


----------



## Brandon (Jan 17, 2008)

woot one more dude on the forum. the male population is growin! Welcome buddy and congrats on your first horse.. if you have any questions feel free to post them!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Haha, awesome!  Ced is so adorable, that's cute that he does that!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Gene you have beautiful kids! And what gorgeous scenery you have! 

Ced is a looker that is for sure. I like the one of him with his nose turned up, that's funny. He'll do that everytime he smells an unfamiliar smell! 

I wish you the best of luck with Ced, you will be great with him!  

Have your kids seen him yet? Seeing my son with my horses brings such a good feeling to me.


----------



## Gene (Apr 27, 2008)

i was wrong on the daddy i was corrected. I was origionaly told it was 375 but when he looked it up on Ced's family tree it was sibald.

http://www.friesianexchange.com/_sibald.html


----------



## Gene (Apr 27, 2008)

First off, thank you everyone that stoped in to say hi. If Ced could read im sure he would be blushing with all the positive posts.  



FehrGroundRanch said:


> Gene you have beautiful kids! And what gorgeous scenery you have!
> 
> Ced is a looker that is for sure. I like the one of him with his nose turned up, that's funny. He'll do that everytime he smells an unfamiliar smell!
> 
> ...


I live in the sierra navadas, its really pretty WHen the ranch owner takes them down to the flatlands they get all depressed. I fully understand why!

THe kids havent seen thim yet they live in another state, hopefully this summer they will be able to. Should be interesting since they have never messed with a horse up close. Its for sure better they meet him now seeing as he is a year and, though im not sure where to measure, but where his neck meets his back he is about 15hh

What is the average age a horse stops growing?


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

That's cool. 
Hmm, I think it can be anywhere from 5-7yrs. But it depends.


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

Gratz on your new horse and best of luck


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

You're very lucky!!

horses are usually done growing at the age of 5


----------



## Gene (Apr 27, 2008)

his mom and dad are over 16h high by .2 or .3. He is such a blast to be around so loving.


----------



## steff (May 4, 2008)

Wow talk about jumping in at the deep end a yearling as a first horse!! I'm sure you will have loads of fun tho he's a very preaty animal!! And as long as you have the help i'm sure you will do well!!


----------



## Gene (Apr 27, 2008)

Help is easy to come by in the mountains where i live, everyone seems to have horses. I also started messing with another horse on the ranchnamed Beebee. SHe is ridible and trained pretty well. i have Beebee show me how im supposed to get her to do the commands and then i go show ced how. beebee is stubborn in the fact she only does thing the right way, so if im not doing something right i know.


----------



## Kira (May 7, 2008)

Congrats and good luck...horses are definatly a Life Style!!! so i say again...Good Luck!!! LoL

Thanks For Sharing!!! He is Beautiful!!


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

5-7 years. It can vary based on bloodline even within breeds.


----------

